# Mit Applet in Datei auf Webserver schreiben



## Gast (24. Nov 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte der eine Datei auf meinem Server durch ein Applet (liegt im selben Verzeichnis) verändern lassen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie.

Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen.

Danke schon im voraus.


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Nov 2003)

mit FileInputStream u. FileOutputStream.

klar ?


----------



## Voltax (25. Nov 2003)

Hallo,


			
				stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit FileInputStream u. FileOutputStream.



sorry, aber das ist facshl

Ein Applet kann nur dann eine Datei auf dem Server (von dem es geladen wurde) verändern, wenn der Server das ausdrücklich unterstützt, wenn also dort ein Perl/PHP-Script oder ein Servlet läuft, dass den Änderungswunsch und die neuen Daten entgegennimmt und vor Ort ausführt.

Grüße Voltax


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (31. Jan 2004)

> sorry, aber das ist facshl
> 
> Ein Applet kann nur dann eine Datei auf dem Server (von dem es geladen wurde) verändern, wenn der Server das ausdrücklich unterstützt, wenn also dort ein Perl/PHP-Script oder ein Servlet läuft, dass den Änderungswunsch und die neuen Daten entgegennimmt und vor Ort ausführt.
> 
> Grüße Voltax


Eine Frage. Servlets, das sind doch Java-Programme, die auf dem Server laufen. Wenn Ja, wie kann man diese mit Java erstellen, und mit Applets ansteuern? Ich habe danach nämlich schon gesucht, aber noch nichts gefunden. Was muss denn auf einem Rechner installiert sein, damit man sie verwenden kann? Und gibt es auch sowas wie APACHE, wo man dann die Seiten auch offline testen kann?
Über eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## Voltax (31. Jan 2004)

Schoppenhauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine Frage. Servlets, das sind doch Java-Programme, die auf dem Server laufen. Wenn Ja, wie kann man diese mit Java erstellen, und mit Applets ansteuern? Ich habe danach nämlich schon gesucht, aber noch nichts gefunden. Was muss denn auf einem Rechner installiert sein, damit man sie verwenden kann? Und gibt es auch sowas wie APACHE, wo man dann die Seiten auch offline testen kann?



um ein Servlet auf dem Server ausführen zu können, muss dort zB. Tomcat installiert sein,
http://jakarta.apache.org/tomcat/index.html

Ein neues Servlet wird normalerweise von HttpServlet abgeleitet, und dient dazu, Web-Requests entgegenzunehmen und darauf Web-Inhalte auszuliefern (HTML usw). Dein Applet könnte so zB. einen Request per Get oder Post an das Servlet schicken, und dann den Response des Servlets auswerten.

Alternativ könnte Dein Servlet einen ServerSocket öffnen, und Dein Applet würde dann eine SocketConnection zu dem Servlet herstellen, worüber sich die beiden unterhalten (zB. per ObjectStreams) Dann musst Du noch in der web.xml des Servlets festlegen, dass es beim Start von Tomcat automatisch mitgeladen wird. 

Grüße Voltax


----------

